# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oorontsteking-wie weet er meer over?

## Saskia

hoi,

sinds juli 2003 heb ik last van externe en interne oorontstekeningen beiderzijds. Inmiddels 6 antibioticakuren, druppels, zalfjes met corticosteroiden, ct scan, bloedprikken ed achter de rug. Maar niets helpt echt, het komt steeds weer terug. Op 6 december 2004 ben ik geopereerd en hebben ze beiderzijds de gehoorgangen verbreed. maar ook dit mocht niet helpen. herkent iemand dit of iemand tips dan hoor ik dat graag want zelfs mijn kno arts weet het niet meer. Ik wordt er moedeloos van&#33;

Alvast bedankt&#33;

----------


## Fabisch

Beste Saskia,
je hoeft er echt niet moedeloos van te worden.
De natuur kent voor bijna alles een oplossing, je moet er alleen voor openstaan. Door gebrek aan vitamines en mineralen blijf je zo aan de gang. 
Vitamine Ester C kun je in hogere dosering gebruiken.
Door Q 10 werden ook al prima resultaten behaald.
B-vitamines mag je ook niet missen.
Met medicijnen alleen raak je het niet echt kwijt. Het pakt alleen de symptomen aan.
Vitamines kun je op vandag ook niet meer overdoseren omdat in de voeding niet voldoende aanwezig zijn en de schijf van 5 niet meer van toepassing is. Heb je door die antibioticakuren nog geen last van darm- huid- of haarproblemen?
Je oren kun je ook proberen met kamilletee te spoelen ( met pipetje )of een watje in de tee drenken en zachtjes in de oren duwen, als het niet te pijnlijk is.
Als ik last heb van mijn oren gebruik ik iets anders, uiterst effectief. Kamilletee kan ook helpen.
Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt.
Met vriendelijke groeten van Jule

----------


## Gast: Aart

Hallo Saskia,
Een andere tip is is olie in je oor druppelen en een watje in je oor drukken en dit een paar uur laten zitten. Daarna uitspoelen, de olie zorgt voor oplossing van de ontsteking.
Je kunt ook Aloe Vera First in je oor sprayen dit heeft ook een heel snel resultaat.

Succes ermee.
Aart

----------

